# Washington state vine sources



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 17, 2012)

I got the go-ahead to plant some grape vines in the backyard. Problem is I cannot find a local source and a friend of mine who owns a small vineyard said his understanding is that Washington state law recently changed so you cannot import vines from out of state so I could not use the Oregon nursury he used when planting his vineyard. So that said, I'm looking for a Washington source that would allow me to pick a Pinot Noir clones and rootstock that are certified disease free. Or at the very least supply rootstock that I can graph my friends clones onto. I'm only looking for around 15 plants.


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi - I got some pinot noir a few years ago from Inland Desert Nursery in Benton. I think if you google them you can get their contact info. I bought 25 vines -- seems to me that you could get a smaller number, but the cost of buying fewer than the 25 (a standard I think for them) made it about the same price. Shipped to me via UPS or FedEx, arrived still wet and in sawdust. And, they were in great shape!


----------



## Deezil (Sep 17, 2012)

OilnH2O said:


> Hi - I got some pinot noir a few years ago from Inland Desert Nursery in Benton. I think if you google them you can get their contact info. I bought 25 vines -- seems to me that you could get a smaller number, but the cost of buying fewer than the 25 (a standard I think for them) made it about the same price. Shipped to me via UPS or FedEx, arrived still wet and in sawdust. And, they were in great shape!


 
Thats exactly who i was about to suggest.. I havent dealt with them personally, but they seem to be one of the bigger findable companies in washington at the moment

Raintree Nursery in Morten has some of the cooler climate grapes for the Coast, and some others, but they arent certified disease free


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmmm, website is 404...suppose I'll have to be old fashioned and call them up


----------



## flyfishun (Sep 19, 2012)

Depending where your at I have a vineyard in Gig Harbor. I have PN 667 & 777. I also have Leon millot, dornfelder and agria. Almost all my vineyard was started from cuttings. I have been disease free for 5 years but have a good spray program. If you want some cuttings let me know.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 20, 2012)

flyfishun said:


> Depending where your at I have a vineyard in Gig Harbor. I have PN 667 & 777. I also have Leon millot, dornfelder and agria. Almost all my vineyard was started from cuttings. I have been disease free for 5 years but have a good spray program. If you want some cuttings let me know.



Wow, thanks for the offer. I might take you up on that. My friend has the 777 and one other PN in his vineyard, if it is different than the 667 I might try to put all three in as my understanding is that blending the different PN hybrids makes a better and more complex wine...but, as I said, still doing some serious reading and getting my knowledge base up. Again thanks and I'll keep in touch.


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 20, 2012)

I see that 404 on ID's website as well -- keep us posted, please, on what you find with them. I went through their online catalog just this spring thinking about adding some whites but my need is so small, it is difficult to buy 25 of everything. 

Gee, flyfishun - maybe I can swap you some good Montana flies for some of your cuttings and have a reason to drive over your way!


----------



## flyfishun (Sep 20, 2012)

Oiln H20

I was born and raised in MT. Grew up in great falls. Worked in Billings now in WA. If you want to try some cuttings let me know. We can figure something out.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 20, 2012)

flyfishun said:


> Depending where your at I have a vineyard in Gig Harbor. I have PN 667 & 777. I also have Leon millot, dornfelder and agria. Almost all my vineyard was started from cuttings. I have been disease free for 5 years but have a good spray program. If you want some cuttings let me know.



Talked to my friend he has the 777 and 115 or 114 (can't quite remember). If possible, I'm really thinking of taking you up on that 667 so I have a nice mix. Thinking of doing 10 of each and that will about tap out the space I have right now.


----------



## flyfishun (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerAlchemist said:


> Talked to my friend he has the 777 and 115 or 114 (can't quite remember). If possible, I'm really thinking of taking you up on that 667 so I have a nice mix. Thinking of doing 10 of each and that will about tap out the space I have right now.



He may have 667 or 777 on 101-14. That is the root stalk that they use a lot. If your wanting cuttings I usually have loads of them and usually start pruning in February. Just let me know.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 20, 2012)

flyfishun said:


> He may have 667 or 777 on 101-14. That is the root stalk that they use a lot. If your wanting cuttings I usually have loads of them and usually start pruning in February. Just let me know.



Yeah he said they are all rooted on 101-14; but, he specifically said he had two clones in his 3 acres planted so far and the second started with a 1. Anyway, I suppose that doesn't matter, I know they grow in this climate and right now I'm just learning . In the meantime, I'm all for getting some of those 667's.


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 21, 2012)

I just spoke to someone at Inland Desert Nursery and they said they were redoing their website and it should be back up next week.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 21, 2012)

Good to know, thanks


----------



## Deezil (Sep 21, 2012)

OilnH2O said:


> I just spoke to someone at Inland Desert Nursery and they said they were redoing their website and it should be back up next week.



Appreciate it!


----------

